# Betta Abuse at Walmart!



## Bluberrythebetta98 (Aug 6, 2012)

*Click this link to see the video.*


*http://youtu.be/MSSRMqmPbAA*


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

oh yeah I've seen this one, its a rough video but its all the truth


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

I think Lumerial is a member here too. 
Their video gave me insperation to make this one:

http://youtu.be/m6DJiwpGwbI

and this one:

http://youtu.be/InF8eCGPnoQ


----------



## Pixielator (Jul 22, 2012)

This is why I don't buy bettas from walmart and never will. I know that people who buy bettas from places like this are just trying to help them, but by buying bettas from there, they are ultimately supporting the people who torture the bettas by giving them money. If a significant amount of people were to stop buying bettas from there, they would stop selling them because they'd be losing money buy putting them on the shelf. The walmart I live near actually stopped selling bettas a few months ago because not enough people were buying them. If everyone would stop buying from places like these, then those places would stop selling bettas. I know its tempting to buy a betta when you see it in such terrible conditions, but buying that one will encourage the torture of hundreds of more bettas. I think we should start some sort of protest or something against the selling of betta fish at walmart. Print out panflets talking about why people shouldn't buy bettas from walmart and why they should join our movement and hand them out to people, go around putting them in mail-boxes. I think that would really help.


----------



## homegrown terror (Aug 6, 2012)

http://youtu.be/MHGU4fNy6oA


----------



## Pixielator (Jul 22, 2012)

Things like this are what we should be doing. ^^^

* If everyone were to gather a group for the cause and focus on changing their area, we could make a great amount of progress. If anyone who knows how to make a website would volunteer their skills for the cause, that would be great. There could be a website for the movement that people could go to and read more about it. We could also have some type of counter that people can click on if they decide to join the movement, so that way we would know how many people are in. What does everyone think?


----------



## JackisLost (Feb 26, 2011)

instead of buying bettas that look like they are going to die, try to ask management about getting it for free since it's going to die anyways?


----------



## FireKidomaru (Jan 24, 2010)

Im so glad that the walmarts in my area dont sell bettas, and I have seen an improvement in both Petco and Petsmarts care for their bettas..altho it isnt the best, it is an improvement.


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

The Walmart closest to me stopped selling bettas thankfully...
Unfortunately they have to be sold that way, but I do believe they could be taken better care of.


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

what makes me more upset is petco and petsmart since they are actual petstores with "aquatic specialists". And from what I have been told they ALL get credit for dead fish :evil: so no loss to them if they die


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

My local Pecto the betta cups are clear you rarely see sick bettas and they are fed.


----------

